# grand coho



## riverbob

heard last night, they r getting some coho's below 6th, good luck go gitum


----------



## slowpaya

the upper river is extremely low.a few have made it to weber


----------



## riverbob

slowpaya said:


> the upper river is extremely low.a few have made it to weber


 it was a small pod, that squirted threw the other day, the main school, is still out there somewhere, hang in their, bill


----------



## gfairbanks

I’ll be fishing mid river tomorrow. Hoping to find some willing Salmanoid participants! If not, smallies have saved many a trip for me on the grand.


----------



## westsidepolack

My buddy told me today that he heard of a few in the grand. He's going to be heading down there soon. I'll probably be heading down there sometime this weekend. And the smallmouth bite has been on fire in the grand.


----------



## oworm

Cohos showing up before Kings!


----------



## slowpaya

coho squirtin upriver,kings wallowing(what few there are)cold rain would be nice tho


----------



## oworm

slowpaya said:


> coho squirtin upriver,kings wallowing(what few there are)cold rain would be nice tho


 And lots of it


----------



## steelers fan

I went to the ladder this afternoon and saw lots of coho, in the 15 min I was there I bet I saw 25 fish move thru the ladder. I only saw 1 king.


----------



## riverbob

oworm said:


> Cohos showing up before Kings!


 i hear ya, but it did happen, i don't think i ever heard of coho's before kings, at least in the grand, there is aways a week or two of early kings , before the big coho run, i'm kinda thinkin very few kings this year on the grand, but i've been wrong once i think ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,bring on them fall steelhead,,,, sooon,,,,,, please,,, besides that,,, the poor eyes n gills r taking a whipping this year


----------



## MickL

Ok!, now you guys did it! I am heading for Grand right NOW and look for one of those hos! I'm just too HOT to sit here any longer!!


----------



## oworm

I feel your pain. I can't get out till Monday morning. I'm taking a newbie with me. Whats the betting he will hookup and land a 30lb Salmon and I'll touch nothing?


----------



## river-man2112

Got a 2 hour window in between shifts this afternoon, gonna see if I can get it done!


----------



## MickL

Ok, i'm back home from my Grand R outing. I actually didn't go to any of my coho spots, but waded one of my favorite smallie stretches and did battle with a few.... and invited one 14 incher home for supper. That should keep me content for about a week before i have to do it again. Water temp was 65 near Portland.


----------



## wildcoy73

may go down and wet a bait latter today. don't think ill do much, me and the grand don't get along.
I have yet to catch a salmon or steelhead in any river.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## oworm

wildcoy73 said:


> may go down and wet a bait latter today. don't think ill do much, me and the grand don't get along.
> I have yet to catch a salmon or steelhead in any river.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Perseverence is the name of the game. If you are there when the fish are there its gonna happen sooner or later


----------



## oworm

Anyone been down today. Fish still running through?


----------



## wildcoy73

seen alot oh coho caught off the dam. I was down a nit throwing a thunder with no luck.
this river fishing still has the best of me.
last salmon I caught was in 1992 on lake Huron, before I moved to Texas.


oworm said:


> Anyone been down today. Fish still running through?


Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wildcoy73

may go for an hour or two in the morning. Just want to catch one on the river.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## gfairbanks

We ended up fishing and searching 15 miles of river for Coho today. Didn’t hook any or see any up where we were at. We were probably 30-40 miles up from sixth street—my guess is they show up there in the next day or two but who knows...I was really hoping they would fly through the lower Middle sections and be where we were at, but no such luck today. The smallie bite was indeed on fire, which did indeed save the day. We probably Landed 50-80 smallmouth with the biggest being 20”. Lots of fish in the 12-15” range which was cool. My favorite hardware for coho and skams (pink / pink #5 Oslo) ended up being an absolute killer on the smallmouth surprisingly enough. Good luck out there folks and have fun.


----------



## riverbob

Fishndude said:


> So, they'll be stacked below that dam? What's the name of that park, again?


 i believe that there's a sq, hole cut in the bottom of each ladder step, at least that whats at the ladders i saw,


----------



## Gabe T

Fished 6th street dam today aren’t a lot of fish to target but I was there for like 10 hours (3 hours of that napping in the car) but there were plenty of jack coho caught I hooked up to a king that almost spooled my ass but he broke off last second, and I landed a decent steelhead (but it was male so I didn’t keep)


----------



## riverbob

Gabe T said:


> Fished 6th street dam today aren’t a lot of fish to target but I was there for like 10 hours (3 hours of that napping in the car) but there were plenty of jack coho caught I hooked up to a king that almost spooled my ass but he broke off last second, and I landed a decent steelhead (but it was male so I didn’t keep)


 u did good, compared to my catches lately, it's a funny year, when the first good coho school comes threw, the steel r right behind them, n i catch them till the river ices up, this year the coho's came though, i caught steel for about a week, n now nothing, haven't caught a steelie in a week, i'm ready to go back to eyes n gills,,,,,,,,,,, i'm wondering about the steel this year,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,aw maybe, i should quit worrying about steel, n think about bambi's grandpa


----------



## slowpaya

MR FISHBONZ said:


> I am planning to drop my kayak in below Weber this weekend and was wondering if anyone has done this and have an estimate on a float time to Tabor st. launch in Lyons?


wagar isnt very far below weber,prob 10 min at most.leisurely float to tabor 1 1/2hr max.make sure ya suit up(pfd) and batten down the hatches when ya run that chute


----------



## riverbob

Gabe T said:


> (but it was male so I didn’t keep)


 Y, i think the males r better eaters, besides a hen would most likely not have fishable eggs at this time,,,,,,, but u must have your reasons


----------



## Gabe T

riverbob said:


> Y, i think the males r better eaters, besides a hen would most likely not have fishable eggs at this time,,,,,,, but u must have your reasons


I don’t really eat river fish. I catch a ton of kings over the summer,(check out my posts in the Frankfort thread) my freezer is already full. I just keep a few hens here and there for bait, as my dumbass usually forgets to cure the eggs I get from summer kings and they sit in the garage fridge and go bad. I was actually using lake trout eggs for bait today XD
but ur right a hen steelie rn probably wouldn’t have decent eggs.


----------



## slowpaya

[QUOTE="wilsonm, post: 8600517, Wagar did get approved for funding for a partial removal to allow for better boat and kayak passage. It's still in the planning stages and don't know if it will be next year or the year after, but I will keep you guys updated when I here any new updates.
t.y. good stuff Mr Wilson.


----------



## MI steelheader-Joe

Grand has been popping for 2 weeks now. I don’t fish dams and have been on limits pretty much every evening. If your trying grand plenty of fish just explore and find some good upriver spots where they stack. Avoid dams and just bob skein. Grand is one of the best coho rivers in the state.


----------



## riverbob

MI steelheader-Joe said:


> Grand has been popping for 2 weeks now. I don’t fish dams and have been on limits pretty much every evening. If your trying grand plenty of fish just explore and find some good upriver spots where they stack. Avoid dams and just bob skein. Grand is one of the best coho rivers in the state.


Wow,,,,,,,,,,,please take me with ya, i don't care to fish for salmon, i do like the steel , haven't seen a salmon or caught a steelie in over a week, n i fish every day,,,,,,,,,,,,,i'll have to check with a few friends upstream n see if your bull ****in,,,,,,,,,i'd never call u or any one a lier, i've seen some strange things on the water,,,,,,,,,,,,,any one upstream chime in,, n tell me what i missed..,,,,,,,,,ps i do know a few holding spots,,,,u must be way upstream


----------



## slowpaya

9/22 well,my wife asked if it was a good fishing day,didnt know what to say.was up by 5,getting some hardware packed,hooked boat up.got to launch,unloaded boat.a few minutes later heard gurglig noise ,****,no plug.grabbed boat pulled closer to shore ,hit side of truck(dent/scrape)panic mode.pulled the plug(luckily found it in the flood.) outta a foot or more water and jammed it in.bailed for a while ,back on trailor,pull out ,drain some.soaked ,went over hip boots,yada yada.packing boat, cant find hand picked lure boxes.scoured truck for whatever,got loaded ,headed upriver.didnt go far and pulled over the first riffle.water very low.to the next riffle,drag it over.now,this is a complicated one man job.go as far as you can motor,raise motor out of water(25 merc),drop 50 lb pyramid,get out,throw pyrmd,on bow,pull with tag line,up to 12 inches of water.walk around boat,drop motor,start,one sides deeper,hop in boat,rehang anchor at some point, and hope you havent dropped back 5 or 6 feet or bow aimed back to shore,and have to start over.over another riffle,(thinkin a drinkin man would have quit awhile back)another riffle.reel handle broke.the next riffle i gave up.drifting downstream at a good pace,perp to current,casting to pocket water.noticed a small 12-16 inch rock,thought it might scrape hull.it stopped the boat,not me.ejected head first,face down into river ,more panic,high anxiety.regaining feet stumbled,boat may have knocked me off feet a lil.got back in boat,soaked(lighters too).been on the river 5 hrs or so.getting exausted,back hurting,whah boo hoo.back at launch boat didnt load right,pulled it out,tried to push it over to the other side of trailor and about pushed ,flipped it off the trailor (not with middle finger).put plug back in,
put it back in water, center boat ,get the heck outta there.
there are fishable hoho numbers. some jumping straight outta the water,the porposing postures.some holding in kinda strange places.they are there,the water drop is not helping things.had a heavier fish on a millisecond.like mr fishbonz said from his kayak trip,there are fishable numbers.
in answer to my wifes query.the river was really low,broke a reel.only went a mile or so in 4 hrs..the smallmouth were interruptingly snapping.very good bite.yeah...guess the fishing was pretty good dear.
p.s. Chuck,like i said,the waters fine,come on in.


----------



## Dreamchaser

slowpaya said:


> 9/22 well,my wife asked if it was a good fishing day,didnt know what to say.was up by 5,getting some hardware packed,hooked boat up.got to launch,unloaded boat.a few minutes later heard gurglig noise ,****,no plug.grabbed boat pulled closer to shore ,hit side of truck(dent/scrape)panic mode.pulled the plug(luckily found it in the flood.) outta a foot or more water and jammed it in.bailed for a while ,back on trailor,pull out ,drain some.soaked ,went over hip boots,yada yada.packing boat, cant find hand picked lure boxes.scoured truck for whatever,got loaded ,headed upriver.didnt go far and pulled over the first riffle.water very low.to the next riffle,drag it over.now,this is a complicated one man job.go as far as you can motor,raise motor out of water(25 merc),drop 50 lb pyramid,get out,throw pyrmd,on bow,pull with tag line,up to 12 inches of water.walk around boat,drop motor,start,one sides deeper,hop in boat,rehang anchor at some point, and hope you havent dropped back 5 or 6 feet or bow aimed back to shore,and have to start over.over another riffle,(thinkin a drinkin man would have quit awhile back)another riffle.reel handle broke.the next riffle i gave up.drifting downstream at a good pace,perp to current,casting to pocket water.noticed a small 12-16 inch rock,thought it might scrape hull.it stopped the boat,not me.ejected head first,face down into river ,more panic,high anxiety.regaining feet stumbled,boat may have knocked me off feet a lil.got back in boat,soaked(lighters too).been on the river 5 hrs or so.getting exausted,back hurting,whah boo hoo.back at launch boat didnt load right,pulled it out,tried to push it over to the other side of trailor and about pushed ,flipped it off the trailor (not with middle finger).put plug back in,
> put it back in water, center boat ,get the heck outta there.
> there are fishable hoho numbers. some jumping straight outta the water,the porposing postures.some holding in kinda strange places.they are there,the water drop is not helping things.had a heavier fish on a millisecond.like mr fishbonz said from his kayak trip,there are fishable numbers.
> in answer to my wifes query.the river was really low,broke a reel.only went a mile or so in 4 hrs..the smallmouth were interruptingly snapping.very good bite.yeah...guess the fishing was pretty good dear.
> p.s. Chuck,like i said,the waters fine,come on in.


Thanks for the smile made my day sounds like over all you had a wonderful Michigan fishing trip!!!!!:spin-nana::jam-nana::reverse-nana:


----------



## NWMichiganOutdoors

I’ve decided I’m going to stick around home these upcoming weeks to avoid the mess going on on the northern rivers to try to find some new spots on the grand away from the common spots. Started looking for new steelhead water outside of town this past winter but would like to find some coho. I have a few areas to start at that I’ve found while summer smallie fishing. Aside from this if anyone would care to offer some additional tips/ guidance via PM, it would be greatly appreciated. I’m fully aware it takes time and work to find new water and I plan on putting that in, just being steered in the right direction helps a ton! Tight lines


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## riverbob

slowpaya said:


> 9/22 well,my wife asked if it was a good fishing day,didnt know what to say.was up by 5,getting some hardware packed,hooked boat up.got to launch,unloaded boat.a few minutes later heard gurglig noise ,****,no plug.grabbed boat pulled closer to shore ,hit side of truck(dent/scrape)panic mode.pulled the plug(luckily found it in the flood.) outta a foot or more water and jammed it in.bailed for a while ,back on trailor,pull out ,drain some.soaked ,went over hip boots,yada yada.packing boat, cant find hand picked lure boxes.scoured truck for whatever,got loaded ,headed upriver.didnt go far and pulled over the first riffle.water very low.to the next riffle,drag it over.now,this is a complicated one man job.go as far as you can motor,raise motor out of water(25 merc),drop 50 lb pyramid,get out,throw pyrmd,on bow,pull with tag line,up to 12 inches of water.walk around boat,drop motor,start,one sides deeper,hop in boat,rehang anchor at some point, and hope you havent dropped back 5 or 6 feet or bow aimed back to shore,and have to start over.over another riffle,(thinkin a drinkin man would have quit awhile back)another riffle.reel handle broke.the next riffle i gave up.drifting downstream at a good pace,perp to current,casting to pocket water.noticed a small 12-16 inch rock,thought it might scrape hull.it stopped the boat,not me.ejected head first,face down into river ,more panic,high anxiety.regaining feet stumbled,boat may have knocked me off feet a lil.got back in boat,soaked(lighters too).been on the river 5 hrs or so.getting exausted,back hurting,whah boo hoo.back at launch boat didnt load right,pulled it out,tried to push it over to the other side of trailor and about pushed ,flipped it off the trailor (not with middle finger).put plug back in,
> put it back in water, center boat ,get the heck outta there.
> there are fishable hoho numbers. some jumping straight outta the water,the porposing postures.some holding in kinda strange places.they are there,the water drop is not helping things.had a heavier fish on a millisecond.like mr fishbonz said from his kayak trip,there are fishable numbers.
> in answer to my wifes query.the river was really low,broke a reel.only went a mile or so in 4 hrs..the smallmouth were interruptingly snapping.very good bite.yeah...guess the fishing was pretty good dear.
> p.s. Chuck,like i said,the waters fine,come on in.


 Bill,, sorry to here about your bad day, it mite b my fault, i had a bad day on the river a few years back, n found a real small murphy hiding in the bow of my boat, before i could get a rope n rock around it's neck (to throw it over board) it jumped out n started swimming upstream (slow swimmer) i hope u found that little bugger, n put a end to it's crap


----------



## riverbob

MI steelheader-Joe said:


> Grand has been popping for 2 weeks now. I don’t fish dams and have been on limits pretty much every evening. If your trying grand plenty of fish just explore and find some good upriver spots where they stack. Avoid dams and just bob skein. Grand is one of the best coho rivers in the state.





riverbob said:


> Wow,,,,,,,,,,,please take me with ya, i don't care to fish for salmon, i do like the steel , haven't seen a salmon or caught a steelie in over a week, n i fish every day,,,,,,,,,,,,,i'll have to check with a few friends upstream n see if your bull ****in,,,,,,,,,i'd never call u or any one a lier, i've seen some strange things on the water,,,,,,,,,,,,,any one upstream chime in,, n tell me what i missed..,,,,,,,,,ps i do know a few holding spots,,,,u must be way upstream


 got a pm, from way upstream they got some bedding ho's, got a phone call last night, from a buddy putting in a tree stand, by lowell, he saw bedding ho's,, i just got back from a run up to ada, saw ho's playing in some shallows, fished the deeper water below them, for steel, 1 cat 1 bass 1 sucker, all on spawn,,Joe u must have a honey hole full of bitters, keep at it


----------



## riverbob

Personally i think the salmon run on the grand is over, but i have a plan on the 29th of aug, i caught a cat fish, that said he'd be eating spawn soon, n the coho showed on 9/4,, so i'll hunt for that fish again n see if i can get some answers ,,,,,,,i really hope i'm wrong,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,what do the guys that fish the big lake think?


----------



## Mr Burgundy

No way its over! We have yet to see consistent fall weather (cool days and cold nights) and that's when the coho get snappy. I caught a bunch of fish last year in oct so I think we still got a little bit. Just my thoughts, I'm no pro by any means.


----------



## riverbob

Mr Burgundy said:


> No way its over! We have yet to see consistent fall weather (cool days and cold nights) and that's when the coho get snappy. I caught a bunch of fish last year in oct so I think we still got a little bit. Just my thoughts, I'm no pro by any means.


 i sure hope your right pal, n that i'm full of it, i believe the more salmon, the more steel follow, n i like fishin for steelies


----------



## slowpaya

[QUOTE="MI steelheader-Joe, post: 8609963, member: . Grand is one of the best coho rivers in the state.[/QUOTE]
if the grand was 100 miles north it would be a great hoho river.unfortunately the higher water temps take a tole on the early runs,along with ladders and low water.some years can be great.sounds like your haveing a great start.could use some eggs if you have some extra.would really appreciate it.can you hep me Mr Joe? I will drive to you
it aint over,its just startin.

prob next week.
willy


----------



## oworm

I'm waiting for colder air temps to scare away the fair weather fishers


----------



## slowpaya

riverbob said:


> Bill,, sorry to here about your bad day, it mite b my fault, i had a bad day on the river a few years back, n found a real small murphy hiding in the bow of my boat, before i could get a rope n rock around it's neck (to throw it over board) it jumped out n started swimming upstream (slow swimmer) i hope u found that little bugger, n put a end to it's crap


the more i think about this the more it makes sense.just went thru my truck and cant find the lure boxes i made up that morning, they are gone!they were there.felt a shove on my back before I was pushed out of my own boat.that little imp prob threw my lures out of the boat(Where they were put)when going down the road.saw something swim past my head but thought it was a green heron.it wasnt a bad day until the realization of losing my spinner box and wally box a few minutes ago.that and something :mischeif: pushed me outta my own boat,didnt think the boat was drifting that fast.last thing i remember was a green blur headed downriver


----------



## riverwart

slowpaya said:


> the more i think about this the more it makes sense.just went thru my truck and cant find the lure boxes i made up that morning, they are gone!they were there.felt a shove on my back before I was pushed out of my own boat.that little imp prob threw my lures out of the boat(Where they were put)when going down the road.saw something swim past my head but thought it was a green heron.it wasnt a bad day until the realization of losing my spinner box and wally box a few minutes ago.that and something :mischeif: pushed me outta my own boat,didnt think the boat was drifting that fast.last thing i remember was a green blur headed downriver


That is a bummer, had my share of days like that for sure. Seems like most of them have occurred during steelhead or salmon fever. Too many to list. The next trip out should be a successful and safe one. Sorry again about about spinners. Good luck!


----------



## riverbob

slowpaya said:


> the more i think about this the more it makes sense.just went thru my truck and cant find the lure boxes i made up that morning, they are gone!they were there.felt a shove on my back before I was pushed out of my own boat.that little imp prob threw my lures out of the boat(Where they were put)when going down the road.saw something swim past my head but thought it was a green heron.it wasnt a bad day until the realization of losing my spinner box and wally box a few minutes ago.that and something :mischeif: pushed me outta my own boat,didnt think the boat was drifting that fast.last thing i remember was a green blur headed downriver


 i have no doubt that u had a murphy in your boat, there full name is Murphy Law, they come in all colors, it scares me to think u had one that was big enough to push u out of the boat that had to b a 2 footer, the biggest i ever saw was about 18 inches, well good luck, n keep a eye out for them little critters


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Fingers crossed we killem this weekend. Would luv a limit of hos


----------



## riverbob

riverwart said:


> That is a bummer, had my share of days like that for sure. Seems like most of them have occurred during steelhead or salmon feaver. Too many to list. The next trip out should be a successful and safe one. Sorry again about about spinners. Good luck!


 most likely u had a murphy also, they seem to show up more in the fall, once many year ago, (maybe 61) i was lined up with my bear recurve, with a ez shot, i was down on one knee, behind a bush, that big buck was only about 7 yards away, at full draw, this little bugger(about 6 inches all in camo color ) jumped off a bush/branch, handed on my bow, n lifted my arrow up off the rest, after my miss, it jumped off the bow, n run down by the creek, i lost it, i think it went up a muskrat hole,,,, so guys n gals, with fall here keep a eye out for murphy,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ya been warned


----------



## slowpaya

Mr Burgundy said:


> Fingers crossed we killem this weekend. Would luv a limit of hos


next week will be cooler
as far as Murphy goes,with that name its either green or wearing the green/camo.
well,snooping around in my big tackle box ,there were the 2 boxes of lures that were lost.no idea how they got there,guess i had a good day fishing then


----------



## MI steelheader-Joe

riverbob said:


> Wow,,,,,,,,,,,please take me with ya, i don't care to fish for salmon, i do like the steel , haven't seen a salmon or caught a steelie in over a week, n i fish every day,,,,,,,,,,,,,i'll have to check with a few friends upstream n see if your bull ****in,,,,,,,,,i'd never call u or any one a lier, i've seen some strange things on the water,,,,,,,,,,,,,any one upstream chime in,, n tell me what i missed..,,,,,,,,,ps i do know a few holding spots,,,,u must be way upstream


I’ll figure out how to put some pics on here and prove it haha. Been pretty consistent since 7-8 of this month, always a few steel to play around with too if your lucky( skams)... haven’t hooked any fall fish yet but know a lot are being caught down river. If anyone hits a fall upriver please do some bragging.


----------



## MI steelheader-Joe




----------



## MI steelheader-Joe




----------



## Mr Burgundy

Nice work man!!!


----------



## riverbob

riverbob said:


> View attachment 580735
> View attachment 580731
> View attachment 580733
> View attachment 580729
> View attachment 580727


 nice going,like i said, u must have a honey hole full of bitters


----------



## westsidepolack

Going to be making it out this coming Monday. Hopefully some will want to place catch and release with me!


----------



## riverbob

westsidepolack said:


> Going to be making it out this coming Monday. Hopefully some will want to place catch and release with me!


 powodzenia, przejdz gitum


----------



## westsidepolack

Thanks riverbob. Never learned how to speak it but remember hearing my grandpa speak it on the phone and with his friends. He had a thick accent that i can imitate pretty well.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Well with help from a member on here (tnks Joe) i hit the grand today. Had an ABSOLUTE EPIC DAY today. Stopped counting at 25 fish landed and who knows how many i lost. All fish came on spinners ranging from size 4 up to size 6 (blade size). Can't say that one color worked better than another. Also caught fish on large and small squid. Had so much fun hooking fish after fish, my hand and arms actually started to cramp up lol. Did loose a battle with a very large king that not only got away with my favorite spinner but it also broke me rod. May try and get over there 1 more time next week. Here's some pics of the fish I did keep. Told ya it wasn't over lol. Fyi LOTS of fish around today!!


----------



## riverbob

Mr Burgundy said:


> Well with help from a member on here (tnks Joe) i hit the grand today. Had an ABSOLUTE EPIC DAY today. Stopped counting at 25 fish landed and who knows how many i lost. All fish came on spinners ranging from size 4 up to size 6 (blade size). Can't say that one color worked better than another. Also caught fish on large and small squid. Had so much fun hooking fish after fish, my hand and arms actually started to cramp up lol. Did loose a battle with a very large king that not only got away with my favorite spinner but it also broke me rod. May try and get over there 1 more time next week. Here's some pics of the fish I did keep. Told ya it wasn't over lol. Fyi LOTS of fish around today!!


First,, tell joe to keep a eye out over his shoulder,,2nd nice catch,, 3rd i hope your right about it not being over, 4th they came from upstream (oldfish),5th, old fish r better then no fish,,, 6th better to eatum then rotum,,,, keep at it


----------



## riverbob

Slowpaya wake up,,,, was joe able to help ya out with those eggs ? if not, maybe we should get up, off our old ass's, n hunt them down n find that honey hole, there some ware between us, i'll go up, meet ya in the middle.


----------



## westsidepolack

Mr Burgundy that looks like a blast out of the kayak! I've fished the grand a few times out of my kayak this year and it was fun. Minus going by myself and having to paddle upstream to get back to the truck, which honestly wasn't as bad as i expected, but cut down on the distance i was able to float. I think a peddle drive or hobie kayak would be great for the river as long as you don't go to shallow. Im sure those fish towed you around a little in the river.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Has anyone had their Loomis rod replaced recently, just wondering how long it took them with the current crap going on. Tnks


----------



## slowpaya

riverbob said:


> Slowpaya wake up,,,, was joe able to help ya out with those eggs ?
> another brook trout trip,then back on the river,sure do like the forecast


thanks for the offer RB .a few more brookies,then back on the big river.she will give up what is needed on my return.thanks again RiverBob ,you are a good man.
\ Willy
p.s. sure do like the forecast


----------



## Sparky23

Mr Burgundy said:


> Has anyone had their Loomis rod replaced recently, just wondering how long it took them with the current crap going on. Tnks[/QUOT. all depends on what one it is. They shouldn't take to long as you have to send in all the money they have into it to get one. Miss the days of no questions asked. Have a new rod for price of shipping or less in a week. Now its 150$ for a glx


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Hmmm. Might call today and see what they say. Tnks


----------



## MI steelheader-Joe

So


slowpaya said:


> thanks for the offer RB .a few more brookies,then back on the big river.she will give up what is needed on my return.thanks again RiverBob ,you are a good man.
> \ Willy
> p.s. sure do like the forecast


Apologize man for not seeing your message for eggs earlier. I’ll let you know if I get any in and I’ll hit you with a pm. Been giving a lot of bait away already this year and go through a skein a week from nov till March ( don’t like to kill steel so I stock up). If i get any more eggs you’ll be first person I call


----------



## slowpaya

thanks Mr Joe.got some in the freezer and some in fridge(last years).nothing beats fresh tho.appreciate the offer.should get on the hohos after the 30th.think itll be o.k.hope a good year is in store where hos run lasts thru oct


----------



## riverbob

riverbob said:


> u did good, compared to my catches lately, it's a funny year, when the first good coho school comes threw, the steel r right behind them, n i catch them till the river ices up, this year the coho's came though, i caught steel for about a week, n now nothing, haven't caught a steelie in a week, i'm ready to go back to eyes n gills,,,,,,,,,,, i'm wondering about the steel this year,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,aw maybe, i should quit worrying about steel, n think about bambi's grandpa


 well i hate to say it but the salmon run don't look good on the grand this year, i think if we don't see salmon at 6th st. by the end of the the week end, they ain't coming, haven't heard of them finding many salmon in the big lake ether,,,,,,,,,,,did see one of bambi's uncles today


----------



## PokeTheBear

riverbob said:


> well i hate to say it but the salmon run don't look good on the grand this year, i think if we don't see salmon at 6th st. by the end of the the week end, they ain't coming, haven't heard of them finding many salmon in the big lake ether,,,,,,,,,,,did see one of bambi's uncles today


Seems about the same as the last 5 years to me....a bunch of coho blow through in a week's time and the rare king snagged out of the boils.


----------



## river-man2112

PokeTheBear said:


> Seems about the same as the last 5 years to me....a bunch of coho blow through in a week's time and the rare king snagged out of the boils.


Yeah it seems that way. Its just weird how early they came through this year (early mid september) as opposed to late September like it was the last few years. Idk ive only been fishing the coho run down there the last 3 years though so I don't have much point of reference.


----------



## riverbob

PokeTheBear said:


> Seems about the same as the last 5 years to me....a bunch of coho blow through in a week's time and the rare king snagged out of the boils.





river-man2112 said:


> Yeah it seems that way. Its just weird how early they came through this year (early mid september) as opposed to late September like it was the last few years. Idk ive only been fishing the coho run down there the last 3 years though so I don't have much point of reference.


 i agree with what you both r saying,, coho's normally on the grand, the schools all get here in 4 or 5 days n usually a couple of weeks later then they did this year, this was the smallest coho's return i ever seen,,,,,,,,,,,,where did they go???????????? :idea: maybe the lead coho lost the key to the river entrance , n there swimming around in circles n not feeding, waiting to go to davy jones locker in the lake n not upstream


----------



## MickL

I still have hope. My fishing log says that in 2015 i landed 13. 8 were caught in October and the last one on Nov. 10. Edit: all between Lansing and Webber.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Well hopefully there's still some fish around on mon, headed that way to try my luck


----------



## riverbob

Mr Burgundy said:


> Well with help from a member on here (tnks Joe) i hit the grand today. Had an ABSOLUTE EPIC DAY today. Stopped counting at 25 fish landed and who knows how many i lost. All fish came on spinners ranging from size 4 up to size 6 (blade size). Can't say that one color worked better than another. Also caught fish on large and small squid. Had so much fun hooking fish after fish, my hand and arms actually started to cramp up lol. Did loose a battle with a very large king that not only got away with my favorite spinner but it also broke me rod. May try and get over there 1 more time next week. Here's some pics of the fish I did keep. Told ya it wasn't over lol. Fyi LOTS of fish around today!!





Mr Burgundy said:


> Well hopefully there's still some fish around on mon, headed that way to try my luck


 try that spot, again


----------



## Mr Burgundy

For sure lol. I would think there's even more around now with the cool rain from the last couple of days.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

For sure lol. I would think there's even more around now with the cool rain from the last couple of days.


----------



## slowpaya

pretty good run of johos on cam


----------



## MickL

what cam?


----------



## slowpaya

https://paddleandpole.com/berrien-springs-fish-cam/


----------



## Swampbuckster

I'll be in search of early fall run Steelhead first thing in the a.m. somewhere along the middle stretch. I can't take it. Got a doe on freezer already from early doe so bow pressure off for me at the moment. 
Good luck to anyone who goes out!


----------



## MickL

slowpaya said:


> https://paddleandpole.com/berrien-springs-fish-cam/


Oh..... johos = St. Joe cohos. I finally get it... my old brain is as slo as a Nov coho


----------



## Swampbuckster

Went 3/5 on skips, one nice coho. Coho smashed a 3.0 G.O.B mag lips, three skips on metallic perch, two on center pin . Lost one on each. Saw two bucks sparring. Doe and fawn too. 

















.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Clean fish, nice work!!


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Gonna try and pop a limit on mon.


----------



## MI steelheader-Joe

MickL said:


> I still have hope. My fishing log says that in 2015 i landed 13. 8 were caught in October and the last one on Nov. 10. Edit: all between Lansing and Webber.


Grand always gets a little mini run in November. Always a treat to hook one while steelheading. I was looking at old ct reports and said we get about 500 in the upriver. Seems right, have only caught a couple dimes in nov.


----------



## riverwart

MI steelheader-Joe said:


> Grand always gets a little mini run in November. Always a treat to hook one while steelheading. I was looking at old ct reports and said we get about 500 in the upriver. Seems right, have only caught a couple dimes in nov.


Caught them in that stretch of the river Thanksgiving weekend 6 or 7 years ago on waxworms trying for steelhead. Once in the late 90s caught a few below Webber around the 10th of December on spinners. All were definitely dark but still a thrill.


----------



## slowpaya

yeah,they get some wild colors in nov/dec.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I've caught some in oct with beautiful streaks of red. Fingers crossed for mon, 1 more coho bang 2020!


----------



## JungleGeorge

We were gettin em. Took awhile to find em , but today we did hook king , coho, cat, bass , steel, sucker . Had some fun today on the grand


----------



## JungleGeorge

Burgundy tried to throw us off saying they would bite spinners .... saw right through that one and went to skein ... and to beat the cats away


----------



## slowpaya

tabor launch;got all the gear in the boat,put plug in.backed it in ,it floated.decided to check river level,walked around and towards center of river,nothing over knees.reversed process....fyi


----------



## riverbob

Mr Burgundy said:


> Well hopefully there's still some fish around on mon, headed that way to try my luck


 well, how did ya do? i quit fishing for steel, for awhile, n went back to fishin eyes n pike, ( n looking for bambies grampa ) was fishing eyes with minnys n got a small steelie, a couple days back, how was your luck, at your old spot?


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Unfortunately I was to tired from weekend halloween camping to go on mon. However I'm headed that way tomorrow. Shall see whats around at the spot lol. Will post back tomorrow with results, maybe do a live report...

Burgundy


----------



## riverbob

Mr Burgundy said:


> Unfortunately I was to tired from weekend halloween camping to go on mon. However I'm headed that way tomorrow. Shall see whats around at the spot lol. Will post back tomorrow with results, maybe do a live report...
> 
> Burgundy


 good luck, go gitum


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Just got to spot in boys it a beautiful morning. Light breeze clear skies and already seeing a few fish jumping. Fingers crossed that it's another epic day,


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Well it wasn't a home run but it certainly wasn't a bust either. Lost 5 or 6 fish at the boat and landed one very nice female and 1 beat up male


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Fish


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Well I think I'm done, judging from the quality and quantity of fish today. Unless we get some cold weather and rain i think my coho season is officially done.


----------



## riverbob

Mr Burgundy said:


> Fish


what kinda shape were the eggs in,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, nice catch


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Still tight but very large in size


----------



## riverbob

Mr Burgundy said:


> Still tight but very large in size


 dam, i was hoping she was dropping, i think that the sent, of eggs, brings the steel up the river/out of the lake, it's just a thought


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Water was very low and seemed warm when I was standing in it. Also saw quite a few zombies swimming around.


----------



## slowpaya

> bobs quote;eggs bringing steel up


wed and thur a lot of fish ran the joe.thurs afternoon a lot of queens were accompanied by sh in the same frame.dont think it was a coincidence


----------



## MI steelheader-Joe

Upper grand is in garbage state after this summer. Gonna take some real miracles with rain to get some good steel holding ability back up. Expecting a poor fall and winter fishery if stuff doesn’t change soon. Scouting mission showed some of my fav holes 2-3 ft low. Not good


----------



## JB85

Launched at Ionia and went upstream Saturday. Had a fuel issue so didn't make it up as far as I wanted. Did manage one coho, saw a few on the move and had a swing and miss at a steelie. Also caught a lot of bass, both smallmouth and largemouth, some pretty good ones. 

Now the bad news, we were working our way back downstream and some guys were "target shooting". Didn't think much of it until we noticed a barrage of bullets skipping off the water and into the far bank/trees. This was only about 100 yards downstream from us. We moved back upriver a bit and the shooting continued, same thing, bullets skipping off the water and into the other side. We did call 911 and reported it and they sent local units out not sure if anything came of it. Blew by the area on full plane after it appeared that they had ceased shooting. Crazy. Glad we weren't fishing a tad faster or it could have been bad.


----------



## slowpaya

dueling banjos


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Return fire!!


----------



## FreeTime

slowpaya said:


> ,


Hey Slowpaya.......did I see you mention you lost a box around this area recently? See this pic from Facebook.


----------



## slowpaya

thanks Dave,appreciate the thought.found what was lost
t.y.
bill


----------



## TroutFishingBear

where can I park my car, walk and/or wade and shore fish for steel on the grand? I am taking November 13th off work, and I never really get to take time off, and I've NEVER fished the grand, so someone PLEASE help me and give me a couple suggestions. Not asking for the honey holes, but want somewhere that has fish and won't be shoulder to shoulder, if possible.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!!

TroutFishingBear said:


> where can I park my car, walk and/or wade and shore fish for steel on the grand? I am taking November 13th off work, and I never really get to take time off, and I've NEVER fished the grand, so someone PLEASE help me and give me a couple suggestions. Not asking for the honey holes, but want somewhere that has fish and won't be shoulder to shoulder, if possible.


If you took the day off, the Rogue is a much more wadeable river. It’s just 15 minutes north of downtown Grand Rapids

The only place to wade the Grand for steelhead is 6th Street and you have a good chance of swamping your waders


----------



## Fishndude

You can spend a day fishing at 6th St dam. And you can fish from shore if you feel like it - although wading gives you more opportunities. If you are satisfied with covering one side of the river, just walk across the downstream bridge to the other side, and cover that, as well.


----------



## MI steelheader-Joe

TroutFishingBear said:


> where can I park my car, walk and/or wade and shore fish for steel on the grand? I am taking November 13th off work, and I never really get to take time off, and I've NEVER fished the grand, so someone PLEASE help me and give me a couple suggestions. Not asking for the honey holes, but want somewhere that has fish and won't be shoulder to shoulder, if possible.


Pm me


----------



## river-man2112

Got this guy earlier, didn't he get the memo that the run is over??


----------



## riverwart

river-man2112 said:


> View attachment 597337
> 
> 
> Got this guy earlier, didn't he get the memo that the run is over??


Nice fish, congrats! Probably still quite a few in there doing their thing. Maybe not as good looking as that one, but still fun to catch.


----------



## slowpaya

riverwart said:


> Probably still quite a few in there doing their thing.


a bit of activity in the gravel section i worked today.even fresh beds arent shiny ,tanin stained water,
drifting spawn near fish and in runs below( 0-0)looking for steel


----------

